# استفسار يا اخوان هام جداً عن هندسة الأمن والسلامة



## أبــو فــهــد (17 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخواني / أخواتي الأعزاء 

انا حاب أدرس هندسة أمن وسلامة أو أي تخصص في هذا المجال 

مع العلم أني موظف وعملي في المملكة العربية السعودية وتحديداً في المنطقة الشرقية 

يعني أبي الدراسة تكون إنتساب 

ما هي الجامعات العربية القريبة من المملكة أو في المملكة إلي ممكن تحقق رغبتي هذي ؟!!

وشكراً للجميع 


​


----------

